

Cohort Analysis Workshop at Google Ventures Startup Lab (slides & notes) - bslatkin
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1oWSKNZgtXCrc1dVEXhyzeJtX4AmBGQPGZi-u20BA5sA/edit

======
bslatkin
The Cohort Visualizer tool is here: <http://bslatkin.github.com/cohorts/>

